# Ecpise asks for "sdk location not found"



## bot77 (Apr 15, 2016)

I've tried all possible installation n everything but got no fix.
please help


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

I couldn't find anything about "Ecpise" so I'll assume it's a typo and you really wanted to write "Eclipse".

Please post here whether that is the case or not? Also it would be helpful to know exactly what you're trying to do.


----------

